# My DIY plan, and questions



## Desert (16/6/16)

Hey DIYs,

I'm about to have a go at a series of firsts.

My Twisp Aero is about to become my backup and my Topbox mini starter kit is somewhere in the Namibian postal service. So nobody really knows where exactly.

I've ordered that and a number of concentrates and base liquids from Vapour Mountain so I'm gearing up to do my first DIY mixes. (VM, btw, blew me away with their assistance and willingness to take on the SA to Nam supply challenge). 

I'm going to start with mixing just the flavours individually, with a 50/50;9mg base at 5% flavour. I have ordered 6 so Ill end up with 6 samples of the flavours. This is to test the concentrates and also my method, which at this stage will be using the eJuice Me Up calculated ratios and measuring in ml's. This is dependent on finding a smaller syringe, so I may have to resort to drops in some instances, because I'm planning on making 5ml testers. All relatively simple, because I can read and you have all provided a plethora of good advice and tips already, but here are the rubs. 

1. Would it be a better idea to make a larger tester, of say 15ml, so that I can add flavour after the fact if I decide that it needs more or should I make a note and adjust it in a second attempt, later? 

2. I'm dying to use my topbox as soon as possible, but would like to test my juices as consistently as possible. What atty and settings will give the juice a fair shake, It's all about the flavour for now.

3. Is there a reverse Recipe book out there? Where you list all the flavours that you have in the cupboard and it returns all the possible juices/ combos/ recipes I can attempt?

Oh I've also ordered the XXX from VM and am amped to try it.


----------



## GregF (16/6/16)

Hi @Desert,
the best place to look for all your diy help would be this thread
www.ecigssa.co.za/calling-all-diyers.t10799/
A lot of helpful guys there.
As for your 3rd question @Andre posted a solution in that thread



Andre said:


> If you register on www.e-liquid-recipes.com, you can enter all the concentrates you have or want to buy. Then just click on "What can I make" and it will give you all the recipes with those concentrates. On that page click on "Ratings" to order the recipes from most to least rated.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## nemo (16/6/16)

Hi @Desert

I like to add all my concentrates and test them over a period of 2 or three weeks, I make my adjustments on a new batch and do add my nic also at mixing time. I have found more often than not that adding the nic later just changes the profile but that could just be me.
I do a shake and vape and then over the time of the steep I will also take notes each time and add to the notes what I would like to change, this way I know what a flavour does for me with steeping time and as the flavours blend together.

I don't know the setup but usually go according the coil range on pre builds. Many of the coils I have seen lately have a watt range rating on them.
It also depends what you mix, I find the creamy buttery notes and coffee's tend to lend themselves to a higher range and the sweeter fruity tones a bit lower but again each person's senses/taste are unique to them. For me vanilla starts to get really peppery in the early stages of steeping and then at the higher wattages. to me this is a minefield. 

create a free account on http://e-liquid-recipes.com there is a "my flavour stash" where you can add the concentrates then you will have the options "*Search by flavor stash*" and "*What can I make?*"

Reactions: Like 2


----------

